# Martin Goss ...



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

I know he's very high and well respected in this hobby, and it isn't my intention to :censor: stir. I'm merely asking whether anyone else has had issues with spiders bought from him?
Every show I've been to I've purchased from them, and every spider (except one now) has died shortly after.
I also notice that none of his tubs Ever have airholes in, I always have to put my own in for the way home. 

Is this just my bad luck?


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Who is he bugzuk?


----------



## TCBT (Jul 11, 2010)

jaykickboxer said:


> Who is he bugzuk?



Bugzuk is martin french, i no him real well he a nice enough guy :2thumb:

but this guy, who is he ?? :lol2:


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

He is a top breeder and has bred many new species to culture. I've never had any problems with any insects from him. Everytime i've seen his stock at shows it all seems healthy and alert.


----------



## hashnak (Apr 18, 2009)

i got a T from him at the BTS and its doing fine still and the tub had plenty air holes, might just be bad luck.


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

dEsSiCaTa_UK said:


> He is a top breeder and has bred many new species to culture. I've never had any problems with any insects from him. Everytime i've seen his stock at shows it all seems healthy and alert.


 
Have to agree Martin Goss is a top breeder and a nice chap, he's very under-rated in my opinion, and as said has some of the more unusual and different inverts to offer.

Everything i've ordered has been in tip top condition, and I recon if he'd got he's act together (by this I mean he does it as a hobby not a full time business) he would have cleaned up!

Plus he replies to he's emails too.... YAY!

-P


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Yeh I've had a few off him and not had any problems at all, I agree it's a little annoying that the tubs don't have airholes though!


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

Ive had mixed fortunes with him myself, brought a couple off him at the AES last year, an african huntsman species which is still doing great and a funnel web that was dead when i got home, and the replacement he sent also arrived dead, did out me off a bit obviously but its hard to say it was his fault really. I have also noticed a lack of air holes but i think you have just been mostly unlucky.


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Must be very unlucky then - 10 out of 11 dying within two weeks of purchasing them all. The air hole thing Really gets my goat - I have to travel half the country, and usually stay over night. Do agree that he's a nice chap though


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

forever_20one said:


> Must be very unlucky then - 10 out of 11 dying within two weeks of purchasing them all. The air hole thing Really gets my goat - I have to travel half the country, and usually stay over night. Do agree that he's a nice chap though


to be fair I don't think a day without air holes would kill most inverts. After all many shipped from Europe don't have ventilation going through all the layers of packaging/insulation and out of the box itself, three days travel, no issues.


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

forever_20one said:


> Must be very unlucky then - 10 out of 11 dying within two weeks of purchasing them all. The air hole thing Really gets my goat - I have to travel half the country, and usually stay over night. Do agree that he's a nice chap though


10/11 is not bad luck.. no way(just over 90% fatalities??)! 50/50 is the median average.. have you spoken to him?


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

forever_20one said:


> Must be very unlucky then - 10 out of 11 dying within two weeks of purchasing them all. The air hole thing Really gets my goat - I have to travel half the country, and usually stay over night. Do agree that he's a nice chap though


:gasp: Didnt realize it was that many


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Can't help but notice that so far you are the only one experiencing such large numbers of deaths. Sure your not doing something wrong?


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

Kamike said:


> Can't help but notice that so far you are the only one experiencing such large numbers of deaths. Sure your not doing something wrong?


It's the good looks. :mf_dribble:...I conclude, it's hardly something wrong. :whistling2:
Sorry to seem pervy, just having a laugh.


----------



## pbud81 (Oct 3, 2010)

I have bought many inverts from Martin, I admit the air hole thing can be concerning but as mentioned above most inverts can last a day if not a few without them, I have never had any bad luck with my purchases from him but that could just be good fortune. All I can say is contact him if you do have any probs as he is a top guy and very understanding and will do all he can to help. Best off luck


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm not entirely sure how important air holes are for most inverts over the course of a day or two. Their metabolic rates are so low (especially Ts), and they're likely not moving much when packaged...

This is not to say that they're not important: I have no data to back this up either way. All I'm saying is that we all know how little food they need, and the amount of oxygen an organism needs is dictated by and proportional to the amount of fuel it's burning.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

The air holes point is somewhat moot - it's not difficult to simply poke a hole in it or open the lid a slip now and again. 

As for the losses, it's hard to say - were they WC individuals? How are you transporting them? Temperature change too suddenly if travelling (on trains etc) is a real killer (hot-cold-hot etc).


----------



## Gar Rees (Oct 27, 2007)

joeyboy said:


> to be fair I don't think a day without air holes would kill most inverts. After all many shipped from Europe don't have ventilation going through all the layers of packaging/insulation and out of the box itself, three days travel, no issues.


 
This is true...spiders use passive respiration so can last days even weeks with the air thats in a tub- generally air holes are there to give buyers added reasurance ( tub it up when you get home from a show and there is no probs)

Martin Goss is a top guy BTW and a leading breeder of scorps


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

LeviathanNI said:


> 10/11 is not bad luck.. no way(just over 90% fatalities??)! 50/50 is the median average.. have you spoken to him?





DannyB said:


> :gasp: Didnt realize it was that many


Yeah, exactly why I posted. I got home from Kempton and another one had died (from a previous show) - I only had two left, so now one. I buy 3 or so every time from him, and these are the only ones that die on me. 



Kamike said:


> Can't help but notice that so far you are the only one experiencing such large numbers of deaths. Sure your not doing something wrong?


As above. Yes, Perhaps I'm doing something incorrectly - but I have no issues with every other spider I keep, just the ones bought from him.



GRB said:


> The air holes point is somewhat moot - it's not difficult to simply poke a hole in it or open the lid a slip now and again.
> 
> As for the losses, it's hard to say - were they WC individuals? How are you transporting them? Temperature change too suddenly if travelling (on trains etc) is a real killer (hot-cold-hot etc).


All travel well, I was part of a courier service for a long time so don't have any worries about the way they're transported. Of course, could be stress with the distance and what not, I'm not disagreeing there, it was just the point it was only his that perish. Usually slings up to 2inches or so. 



Rikimaku666 said:


> This is true...spiders use passive respiration so can last days even weeks with the air thats in a tub- generally air holes are there to give buyers added reasurance ( tub it up when you get home from a show and there is no probs)
> 
> Martin Goss is a top guy BTW and a leading breeder of scorps



Haven't contacted him, or spoken to him about this. I talk to him at every show and realise that he's a good guy, and I'm sure he'd be rather shocked and upset if I told him this. Just thought I'd see if anyone else had any problems first or whether it was just me : victory:


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

What did you purchase form Martin that died?..

Paul.


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Ive had a H. gigas living in a tub with no air holes for near on 8 months lol (one of those plastic specimine tubs you can normally find at shows) apart from substrate going moldy (it has over the past week grown a yellow fungus due to little or no ventalation) but the gigas is right as rain:2thumb:

Also ive found the goss brothers pretty decent blokes lol wish i could say the same for grabowitz lol


----------



## KDS (Nov 8, 2008)

HI were they all the same species ? cheers kim


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Paul c 1 said:


> What did you purchase form Martin that died?..
> 
> Paul.


Errr... The last was a Fimbriatus, an Aphonopelma sp,Selenocosmia sp, Haplopelma sp, can't remember the rest to be honest, it's been over the course of a year


----------



## KDS (Nov 8, 2008)

HI I was only asking if they were the same species as the conditions could have 
been wrong for that type of spider but for a few differant species it is a bit of a 
puzzle cheers kim


----------

